# Mass Effect 1 Startet nicht (Steam version)



## InfinitasAntares (27. November 2011)

Hey Leute,

Ich habe mir Mass Effect 1 im Steam Store gekauft. Mein Problem ist nun das es nicht Startet, immer wenn ich auf den StartButton klicke seh ich das der Mauszeiger nur ein paar sec sich in eine Sanduhr verwandelt. ich denk also irgend was geht. Auch wenn ich Steam oder die Mass Effect.exe als Admin starte nütz das nichts. zudem hab ich auch mal Probiert die Benutzerkontosteuerung auszuschlaten, nütz auch nix. Bin langsam am verzweifeln

Mein Notebook 
 Prozessor   Typ : Intel® Core&#8482; i7-740QM Prozessor 
 Taktfrequenz : 1,73 / 2,93 Turbo GHz 
 Front Side Bus : 1,333 MHz 
 3rd level cache : 6 MB 
     Betriebssystem / Plattform   Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit (vorinstalliert, Toshiba HDD Recovery) 
     Design Colour   Farbe : Pantherschwarz, Tastatur seidenmatt schwarz 
     Arbeitsspeicher (RAM)   Standard : 8.192 (4.096 + 4.096) MB 
 max. Erweiterbarkeit : 8.192 MB 
 Technologie : DDR3 RAM (1.066 MHz) 
     Festplatte   Kapazität (formatiert) : 1000 (500 + 500) GB 
 U/Min : 7200 U/min 
     Blu-ray Disc&#8482; drive   compatibility : CD-ROM, CD-R, CD-RW, DVD-ROM, DVD-R, DVD-R(DL), DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+R(DL), DVD+RW, DVD-RAM, BD-ROM, BD-R, BD-R(DL), BD-RE, BD-RE(DL) 
 maximum speed : Lesegeschwindigkeit: 24x CD-ROM, 8x DVD-ROM, 6x BD-ROM/
 Schreibgeschwindigkeit 24x CD-R, 4x CD-RW, 10x HS CD-RW, 24x US CD-RW, 8x DVD-R, 4x DVD-R (Double Layer), 6x DVD-RW, 8x DVD+R, 4x DVD+R (Double Layer), 8x DVD+RW, 5x DVD-RAM, 6x BD-R, 4x BD-R (Double Layer), 2x BD-RE, 2x BD-RE (Double Layer) 
 type : Blu-ray Brenner Laufwerk mit Aufnahme-, Wiederbeschreibe- und Wiedergabeunterstützung 
     Display   Bildschirmdiagonale : 46,7cm (18,4-Zoll) 
 Typ : Toshiba TruBrite® Full HD TFT Hochhelligkeits-Bildschirm, Bildformat 16:9 
 Auflösung : 1.920 x 1.080 
 Reaktionszeit (Schwarz-Weiß-Messung, typisch) : 8 ms 
     Grafikadapter   Typ : NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 460M mit CUDA&#8482; Technologie 
 RAM : 1.536 MB spezifizierter VRAM (total benutzbarer graphischer Speicher, welcher TurboCache&#8482; Technologie bis zu 5.118 MB bei einem 64-Bit Betriebssystem und 8 GB unterstützt) 
 RAM Typ : GDDR5 Video RAM (verfügbarer Video RAM und Arbeitsspeicher kombiniert) 
 Angeschlossener Bus : PCI Express® 
     Interne Auflösung   Verfügbare interne Video Modi 
 Auflösung : 1,920 x 1,080 
     Maximale Externe Auflösung   maximale Auflösung : 2.048 x 1.536 
 maximale Bildwiederholfrequenz : 100 Hz 
 maximale Auflösung (non interlaced) bei maximaler Bildwiederholfrequenz : 1.920 x 1.200 
     Schnittstellen   1 × DC-In 
 1 × RJ-45 
 1 × i.LINK® (IEEE 1394) 
 1 × externes Mikrofon 
 1 × RGB 
 1 × Kopfhörer (Stereo) 
 1 × S/PDIF-out (optisch) geteilt mit Kopfhörereinfassung 
 1 × 5-in-1 Bridge Media Adapter (unterstützt SD&#8482;-Karten bis zu 16 GB, Memory Stick® bis zu 256 MB, Memory Stick Pro&#8482; bis zu 2 GB, MultiMedia Card&#8482; bis zu 2 GB und xD-Picture Card&#8482; bis zu 2 G 
 1 × HDMI-CEC (REGZA-Link) unterstützt das 1080p Signalformat 
 1 × integrierte HD WebCam (1.280 x 800) mit AutoMacro Unterstützung und eingebautem Mikrofon 
 3 (Links 1, Rechts 2) × USB 2.0 
 1 (Links) × eSATA/USB 2.0 unterstützt USB Sleep-and-Charge 
     Erweiterungen   2 × Steckplätze für Arbeitsspeicher 
 1 × ExpressCard Steckplatz 
     Drahtlose Kommunikation   Kompatibilität : Wi-Fi® 
 Unterstützter Standard : 802.11b/g/n 
 Hersteller : Realtek 
 Drahtlose Technologie : Wireless LAN 
 Hersteller : Askey 
 Drahtlose Technologie : Bluetooth® 
     Drahtgebundene Kommunikation   Topologie : Gigabit Ethernet LAN 
 Datenübertragungsrate : 10BASE-T/100BASE-TX/1000BASE-T 
     Sound System   Unterstützte Audio Formate : 24-bit Stereo 
 Lautsprecher : Integriertes Harman Kardon® Stereo Lautsprecher-System 
 Hersteller : erweitertes Sound System mit Toshiba Bass 
     Tastatur   Tasten : 105 
 Windows Tasten : Ja 
 Spezielle Optionen : Illuminierte Tastatur mit separatem Zehnerblock 
     Maus/Touchpad/o.Ä.   Typ : Touchpad mit Multi-Touch Steuerung 
     Akku   Technologie : Lithium-Ion 
 Max. Laufzeit : bis zu 3 Std. (Mobile Mark&#8482; 2007) 
     Stromversorgung   Netzspannung : AC Adapter (100/240 V) für den weltweiten Gebrauch 
 Ausgangsspannung : 19 V 
 max. Stromstärke : 9,5 A 
     Abmessungen   B x T x H : 442,6 x 294,2 x 41,5 mm 
 Gewicht : ab 4,6 kg 
     Garantie   2 Jahre internationale Bring-In Herstellergarantie (Europa, Mittlerer Osten, Afrika) inkl. Vor-Ort Abholservice in Deutschland und Österreich bei Anmeldung der Reparatur an der Toshiba Notebook Hotline 
     Mitgelieferte Hardware   Wechselstromadapter 
     Bundled Software   Toshiba Bluetooth&#8482; Stack 
 Toshiba Bluetooth&#8482; Monitor 
 Toshiba Disc Creator 
 Supervisor Passwortprogramm 
 Toshiba Assist 
 Chicony Kamera Assistant Software 
 Toshiba DVD Player 
 Toshiba Gesichtserkennungssoftware 
 Toshiba Value Added Package (Toshiba Power Saver, Toshiba Zooming Utility, Toshiba PC Diagnostic Tool, Toshiba Flash Cards, Toshiba Components Common Driver, Toshiba Accessibility, Toshiba Button Support) 
 McAfee® Internet Security (beinhaltet ein freies Internet Update für 30 Tage) 
 WildTangent Spiele Konsole 
 Toshiba Photo Service 
 Toshiba Recovery Media Creator 
 WinDVD® BD für Toshiba 
 Corel® DVD MovieFactory® für Toshiba 
 Zu diesem PC werden Versionen von Microsoft® Word und Excel mit Werbung und eingeschränkter Funktionalität mitgeliefert. Erwerben Sie Microsoft® Office 2010, um das auf diesem PC vorinstallierte Office-Paket ohne Funktionseinschränkungen zu aktivieren. 
 Connectivity Doctor 
 ConfigFree&#8482; Kommunikationsmanagement-Software 
 Toshiba Dienstprogramme und Treiber 
     Toshiba EasyMedia   *Easy Entertainment* 
 Dual HDD 
 Full HD Display (1080p) 
 HDMI-CEC (REGZA-Link) 
 S/PDIF 
 2 Harman Kardon® Stereo Lautsprecher 
 Blu-ray Player 
 Toshiba Resolution+ 
 Dolby® Sound Room&#8482; 

*Easy Connectivity* 
 Multi-Kartenleser 
 Toshiba ConfigFree&#8482; 
 integrierte WebCam & Mikrofon 
 Toshiba Gesichtserkennung 
 Bluetooth® 

*Easy Usability* 
 Eco Stromsparfunktion 
 Toshiba Media Controller & Toshiba Media Controller Plug-in 
 Optisches Laufwerk mit automatischer Sperre 
 PC Health Monitor 
 Toshiba LifeSpace 
 McAfee® Internet Security (inkl. 30 Tage kostenlose Sicherheits-Updates) 
 Toshiba TEMPRO Performance Tuning Service 
 Smart Display Unterstützung 
 USB Sleep-and-Charge 
 Festplattenschutz mit 3D-Sensor 
 Touchpad mit Multi-Touch Gestensteuerung 
 Beleuchtete Tastatur 
 Control Tasten 
 Fingerabdruckleser 
     Sicherungseinrichtungen   Wireless LAN Schalter 
 Festplatten-Passwort 
 Supervisor Passwort 
 Vorrichtung für Kensingtonkabel Sicherung 
 Benutzer Passwort 
     Besondere Merkmale   SM BIOS kompatibel 
 Schnellstartleiste mit 8 berührungsempfindlichen Tasten (Eco Stromspar Taste, CD/DVD Starter, Play/Pause, Vorwärts, Rückwärts, Ein/Aus-Taste der LED-Beleuchtung (Touch Pad, Qosmio Logo, Control Taste, Hintergrundbeleuchtung Tastatur), Lautstärke +/-) 
 HD Audio Unterstützung 
 integriertes Mikrofon für Voice over IP 
 erhöhte Intel® SpeedStep® Technologie 
 Standard 10er Nummernblock 
 ENERGY STAR qualifizierter Computer 
 Integrierte HD WebCam (1.280 x 800) mit AutoMacro Unterstützung für Video over IP 
     Techn. Zertifikate   Dieses Produkt entspricht den Anforderungen der geltenden EU-Richtlinien für die CE-Kennzeichnung.


----------



## InfinitasAntares (17. Juni 2012)

http://www.masseffect-game.de/content/view/614/59/

Ich dachte steam updatet die games selber. Hab mir den aktuelsten runtergeladen dann gings


----------

